# Orlando Magic @ Los Angeles Lakers - 10:30 PM EST - ESPN



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Magic @ Lakers Preview

















> The Los Angeles Lakers are the NBA's highest-scoring team, but they've been known to have a defensive lapse or two. The Orlando Magic, meanwhile, having been making plenty of teams look foolish defensively.
> 
> Coming off an historic performance from behind the 3-point line, the Magic will look to run their winning streak to six Friday night at Staples Center against the Lakers, who will try to bounce back from a crushing last-second defeat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Games against teams like LAL, Cleveland, Boston, etc are tough when you're missing your best defender for the Kobe's of the World. 

Lee is a very tough defender, but lacks the size. It's going to be tough without Pietrus.


But the way I see it, if we can make strong entry passes down low to Dwight and he's under control and not forcing the issue, then I think we'll be ok.

We just need for 2 other guys besides Dwight to have a decent game whether it's Hedo, Jameer, Rashard, Lee, or JJ.

But lets get this W!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Should be fun!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck tonight! :cheers:


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Damn ive been looking forward for this game for a while hopefully i don't fall asleep being thats a late game here in the east coast. Hopefully the magic come thru and everybody stays healthy on both ends, it'll be a good game.*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's get it!

:cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good game guys. Magic showed up. Dominated the Lakers weakness. All the credit to the Magic tonight.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Man great game from meer and howard tonight hopefully they have enough in the tank left for the nuggets tomorrow night.*


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good win for the Magic. Still have another west game coming up tomorrow night in Denver. Hopefully they can complete the sweep out west. Then they will be pretty much home for 2 straight weeks (only away game they have is against the Heat). Hopefully they can rest up and heal up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Very good win. It's nice to see us finally getting some respect around here. Hopefully we can parlay this into another win tomorrow over the Nuggs.

:cheers:

Go Magix!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great game, I just watched it. Magic are definite contenders this year, they have been put together so well.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you notice Rashards effort on the defensive end? he was great...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the win last night; that was a hell of a game. :cheers:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel said:


> Congrats on the win last night; that was a hell of a game. :cheers:


You too, sir. It was great game, regadless of who got the 'W'. LA is still a very very good team in my book and could've easily won that game. I swear, I thought Kobe was gonna hit that one three at the end to tie up, but we got lucky it rimmed out. I got alot of respect for LA right now, though.


----------

